# Freaking out a bit BFP after twins



## Koifish

I took a home pregnancy test this morning and got a BFP which I suspected as Aunt flows now a week and a half late (I've always been off so I waited to test). 

I had twin boys naturally in summer of 15'. I am now freaking out, I feel slight MS which makes it more real for me. We didn't plan on 3, I had BC but had planned to switch as I didn't feel right on it, go figure. Don't take it wrong it's unplanned but I am happy and will absolutely love baby. 

I am freaking out first because I am terrified of twins again, they were spontaneous mo/di identical, but still terrified. Especially with the complications/medical issues with A and long nicu stay, it's given me anxiety. Second because we are not ready financially, this is the biggie for me. Lastly how do you moms of twins followed by a single do it????? If this baby holds He/she (fingers crossed on the she) my boys will be 2.5 years old. I don't know how I'll handle terrible twos to threenagers with a newborn &#128556; How did you guys survive????


----------



## calm

As far as I know identical twins are a fluke of nature so your chances are very slim of getting twins again. I do know how you feel, because I also had lots of complications because of having twins, and the first year was a nightmare. Don't get me wrong, I feel very happy and blessed now, twins are so much fun, but I honestly just wouldn't want to go through a double pregnancy and double newborn baby stage again!


----------



## lanet

I understand for the most part, although I did do ivf to conceive our twins, I got a totally sursprise bfp when they were 20 months. Honestly I was so terrified of it being twins again bc that pregnancy was sooooo hard and complicated. I cried for a month after finding out, not because I wouldn't love another baby but bc I didn't know how I could handle a pregnancy and 2 small toddlers. I am 34 weeks now. This pregnancy has been so different and so much easier in a lot of ways. However wrangling 2 toddlers while pregnant isn't easy, but it is doable. I no longer take them anywhere by myself at this stage in pregnancy. And there is no rest ever for me! No time to nap or lay down. I am very excited for baby now. I ordered a tula carrier and figure I'll just wear him while chasing the twins! They are 26 months now. You will adapt and it will be wonderful!


----------

